# Why your pizza never arrived



## Battou (Mar 10, 2008)

And you wonder where the delivery boy is. :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA That is halarious!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah! That's why!!!

(Not that I have ever ordered a delivery pizza in all my life, but...)


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you serious!!! *completely shocked*
Delivery pizza is awesome!!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2008)

I am serious.


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hilarious shot Battou!

No delivery pizza Corinna? That's a shame, it's very tasty - at least you are close to Italy and can get the original version (I don't know how far your drive would be though!)


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah well... in about 20 hours the originally Italian pizza would be here ... but don't ask me about the price for it - and its taste, after the drive.


----------



## Battou (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, thanks guys


----------



## Battou (Apr 17, 2008)

bump


----------

